# Weekly Competition 2021-05



## Mike Hughey (Feb 2, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R U2 R' U R' F R U F' R2
*2. *U' R U' R' U R F' U2 F' U' R
*3. *U' R' U' R' F' U' F U' F2 U' R
*4. *R' U2 F U2 F R' U R U2 R F'
*5. *R' U2 R2 F R U R' U' F' R2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L F' B2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 D U L2 R' D2 B R' U2 F
*2. *U2 B' D2 R' D B2 R2 D' F2 D R2 U B' R B D U B' U2
*3. *U' L B2 U D2 F R2 B D2 F' U2 F2 L' R2 B2 D' R' F2 D2
*4. *U2 F D' B D' R' D' R F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F B2 U2 D2 L2 R
*5. *F2 B' U2 B' L F2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 L' B2 U2 L U2 F' U' B

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 L2 B' D' F R' B' U' B' L' F' U2 B2 L2 F D2 B2 L2 D2 B' Rw2 B U2 Rw2 L Fw2 F' R' Uw2 Rw2 R Uw L F R' U' R Rw' F' Uw2 Fw' U2 Rw2 D2
*2. *F L' D' F' D2 L F' U2 L2 F2 D R2 D F2 D B2 U F2 U B' Uw2 F U2 Fw2 Rw2 F' Rw2 R Uw2 B' D2 L R2 U' L2 Uw L' F Fw R2 Uw' R U' Fw2 D
*3. *F' L F D2 L U' B' D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 U' F' L2 U Rw2 D Rw2 L' D' B2 Rw2 R' U2 Fw2 U' L' D2 Fw' D L' Uw2 Rw2 Uw B Rw B' R' Fw' R'
*4. *L' D' R F2 U B2 F2 U' R2 U2 B F D2 R B' R' U L2 Uw2 Fw2 D R U2 Fw2 B2 U' L Fw2 D U2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' D' L' Rw' Uw' F' U' B2 Rw' R2
*5. *B2 F D B2 L' B D B' R' U' B2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 D' F2 R Rw2 Fw2 F U' Fw2 U2 D R2 B' Uw2 B F2 R' Uw2 Rw' F B' U Rw2 F' Uw R2 Fw Uw2 L'

*5x5x5*
*1. *U Uw' D Lw Dw B2 R2 Uw2 U B L' Lw' Bw2 D' Rw2 F2 Bw B Uw' Rw F' Dw2 F U R2 B Lw2 Bw F2 Uw' F2 Rw Bw D R2 B' U' Rw Bw' Lw2 L' F2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw' D' F' Lw2 Bw2 Dw' Fw2 Lw2 Fw' D' Lw2 R' Uw Dw' D R'
*2. *Dw' Bw Lw' Rw2 D Bw2 Lw2 D Uw2 Dw2 Bw F Uw2 Rw F2 Lw Bw2 Fw2 F Lw2 Fw' B2 Rw2 Uw D' U' Lw F Lw' R2 Bw Lw L2 R U L F2 Rw2 L2 Bw' L2 Bw D Lw2 Uw2 B' Rw' B Uw' Rw2 Bw D' Lw Uw2 Fw2 L Fw D L' Bw'
*3. *U' F2 Uw' Dw F2 Fw2 Uw R' Rw' Dw2 Bw2 L2 B2 L Dw2 Bw' Uw' Rw2 F' R F2 Lw' U2 Uw2 Fw2 L' F Fw' U2 D2 Lw2 L' U' Fw2 Dw Lw2 B Uw B Dw Lw U2 Fw' Dw Fw2 Uw' U L2 Dw L2 Bw Dw' D2 F' U' Bw' U2 Uw2 F2 Dw
*4. *Rw Dw2 B2 R Bw R' Dw2 Rw2 L Lw Bw' B' L2 R D2 U L2 U Bw' Fw2 F Uw U' Fw' Uw' D2 R L Bw2 Rw L2 F' Bw2 Uw Dw2 B2 L2 Rw' B' L2 R2 U2 Dw Lw' Fw2 Uw Rw2 R U2 L' Dw' D2 Fw Bw' Uw2 Dw2 Rw' D' L Uw2
*5. *Rw2 L2 D' Fw' Dw2 L Lw2 B Bw U' Lw R2 L Bw' D B2 U D' Lw2 Bw U Lw' B2 U Uw2 Lw' B2 D B D L Rw F' D2 Lw D2 U2 B2 U Uw Lw F2 Fw L Dw' Uw2 B2 R' F2 L2 R' Fw' R F' Bw' L2 Bw2 F2 U2 R2

*6x6x6*
*1. *Dw2 R2 3Rw' Uw2 D 3Uw2 Dw Bw L' U' 3Fw2 3Uw2 Uw' Rw' L Bw Fw' B' L 3Uw2 L2 Bw' F Uw' 3Uw2 Fw2 U B' 3Rw' U2 Rw2 3Rw2 R2 Fw' 3Uw2 L' Bw 3Uw2 Dw' Rw 3Rw 3Uw' D2 B2 Bw 3Rw R' Uw L2 B L 3Uw B2 3Fw Fw2 Bw 3Uw' D2 F' R2 Lw2 L' D2 Dw 3Fw2 Uw' F Uw 3Fw' Uw' R2 Fw' Lw2 Bw2 Dw Rw R B' Fw Dw
*2. *R Uw2 D2 3Uw2 Rw 3Rw' L 3Fw2 L 3Fw' Bw Lw2 R2 Dw' R' B R 3Uw' Bw2 Uw' B' L' Fw2 F2 Dw' R2 Fw2 Dw' Fw 3Uw2 Dw 3Fw' Bw2 Dw2 Fw2 L Fw2 3Rw2 Lw2 Dw2 Lw' L Rw B' 3Uw Bw' Uw F' 3Rw D 3Uw U' Bw L2 B2 Dw2 Rw F' U' 3Fw2 Dw2 Bw' U2 3Rw2 F Rw R' 3Fw2 U 3Uw Bw' Lw2 D 3Fw2 L' 3Rw' F' B2 3Rw2 3Fw2
*3. *Fw' D' 3Fw Dw Lw D' 3Rw Rw L R' Dw2 U2 Fw' B L' 3Fw' D Dw' 3Rw' Uw2 D2 R' 3Fw' Uw2 Bw B2 Lw 3Rw' Rw' F' Fw L2 R Fw2 D 3Rw' Dw' D B Uw' Fw2 B Lw Bw' U' Fw Bw 3Fw 3Uw2 Rw2 3Rw' 3Fw F R D2 Bw2 D' Fw D2 Bw' D' Dw' Uw' B2 Lw' B' 3Uw2 Lw2 R 3Fw Lw Bw2 3Rw2 U R2 Rw' Fw2 D' Rw' 3Uw
*4. *L2 3Uw Bw 3Uw2 Dw2 F Dw Uw2 Bw Rw Bw' 3Rw' Bw2 Uw Lw R2 3Uw2 Dw2 Rw' Dw' 3Fw2 Lw2 Rw Bw' D2 U Rw' F' R 3Uw L Fw 3Fw' Bw' D R2 Fw2 Bw' R2 L' 3Fw' Fw' D Fw2 L Fw Lw' 3Fw Lw 3Uw Bw' Dw Rw2 Fw Bw' L2 Rw' U' 3Rw2 R' Fw2 L Lw F' Lw R' B Rw2 L 3Rw Dw' Bw2 L' D Lw Uw' 3Fw' D2 Dw F
*5. *Rw' Uw2 Bw Lw Dw U' Lw2 Fw' 3Fw 3Uw2 Lw' 3Rw2 F2 B2 U Dw 3Fw2 Rw2 L2 F2 B2 Bw2 R' Uw2 R2 F' Bw' Lw' 3Rw Uw' Fw 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Fw' Fw Dw' Rw' U 3Uw B' D' Uw R2 Uw2 Bw2 Uw U' Rw F' 3Rw Fw Bw2 Dw F' B' Lw2 R2 3Rw2 B2 Rw' Dw' Bw U2 Lw' D2 R' Rw' U' R2 Uw Rw R 3Uw2 Rw' 3Uw 3Fw2 Fw' D' Bw' 3Rw

*7x7x7*
*1. *Bw2 B 3Fw 3Lw2 Uw' 3Rw Lw2 L2 B U2 F Bw' 3Fw' D Dw 3Fw' B' Dw 3Dw2 Lw 3Bw2 3Lw Dw2 B 3Rw2 3Lw F2 3Bw Lw U' F2 3Bw2 Bw' Rw' Lw' 3Dw 3Uw 3Bw Rw2 3Uw' Uw' Rw2 D' 3Bw2 F Rw B F' 3Uw 3Bw 3Dw' L' Rw 3Lw' Bw Rw2 Lw2 Bw D' Fw Uw Bw2 U 3Lw' Rw' Bw2 Fw' Lw' U 3Dw2 3Fw' B L' 3Fw' 3Uw' F' 3Rw' 3Fw' Dw2 L2 Dw' 3Rw2 Bw' 3Lw' Bw' 3Uw Dw' Rw 3Fw2 Dw' 3Uw 3Bw' Rw' Lw' Dw' Uw 3Fw D Fw U
*2. *3Bw' Dw2 Lw 3Rw' Dw2 3Dw' 3Uw 3Bw2 D2 3Rw2 Lw 3Fw2 L' D2 3Lw2 Lw Bw Uw 3Dw2 D2 F Rw' U2 D2 Rw' 3Rw' 3Bw2 Dw2 Fw' 3Dw' F' 3Dw Uw Fw2 B2 U D2 B F2 Uw2 L 3Bw D 3Fw' Uw' F2 3Dw2 3Bw 3Rw B' Fw 3Rw2 D 3Rw' D B 3Dw2 3Rw' B' R2 Rw2 L Bw' 3Dw2 U D B 3Lw2 R Rw' F2 3Rw Fw2 3Uw2 D B' R 3Rw2 Rw' L2 F' Rw2 L2 3Bw2 B2 3Uw2 Uw' R2 B2 3Bw Bw F' 3Rw' Bw2 3Uw2 Fw' 3Lw D' U R2
*3. *3Fw 3Lw Dw' R2 Lw' 3Lw 3Dw Lw2 Rw' 3Lw' 3Uw' Rw2 D Rw' 3Bw2 Dw' 3Lw2 D 3Fw2 D' 3Dw' Lw' 3Bw2 3Fw Bw Uw' Rw2 L2 D' U2 Uw' Bw2 F2 Fw Rw R2 U' Rw2 F2 3Fw R2 Fw Uw2 Lw' B U' B Fw' F Rw' Uw' F 3Fw' Uw' F2 3Fw2 R2 D' F2 U2 Rw' 3Bw2 R2 B R2 3Rw2 B' L Rw2 3Rw' 3Dw B2 R 3Lw' Dw' 3Bw R' 3Fw' Fw2 Bw' 3Lw2 Fw Uw2 F' L' D Dw' F2 3Fw 3Rw2 Lw Rw Fw Lw' D 3Lw2 3Bw2 Fw2 L' Bw2
*4. *3Bw' D2 3Fw' B' Fw U Bw' Lw 3Lw2 Dw2 D 3Uw2 3Lw' 3Dw F2 Uw Dw Lw' Dw' B2 U L2 3Fw' R L' 3Bw Rw 3Lw' B' 3Uw 3Lw' 3Rw2 F' 3Uw2 Rw' Fw Dw2 F' 3Dw2 D' Lw' Dw2 3Dw2 3Bw' Dw Bw' 3Dw Uw Rw' F' D F2 R 3Dw2 Uw2 Dw 3Lw R2 L2 3Rw2 Fw Lw R' Bw2 3Rw U2 Uw 3Uw' 3Dw2 Lw' L2 3Rw' Bw Rw' 3Uw Fw2 3Dw2 L 3Dw Fw' 3Rw R' B Fw' 3Dw 3Uw' R2 U' D2 3Uw Bw2 R' 3Bw L2 3Lw' Fw' 3Dw 3Uw 3Rw' Lw
*5. *3Rw' B' L B 3Fw Uw 3Bw2 Lw2 L2 3Lw 3Dw 3Rw 3Uw Fw2 3Fw' D2 Lw R2 3Dw2 B' Dw' Uw' Bw Lw Fw' D' L2 3Lw' B' L' 3Bw Lw2 3Dw U2 F2 Uw 3Lw2 F2 Fw' Lw2 Dw2 F' Lw Dw 3Dw2 Fw2 3Rw' 3Lw Uw' Lw 3Lw' Rw2 3Fw2 3Bw' D' U2 Fw' Bw Rw L2 3Dw2 R2 Lw' Fw2 U' D' L2 Dw 3Lw Lw' F 3Fw2 Rw' 3Uw D F B 3Rw2 3Dw L' 3Lw' F' Rw' 3Bw' Uw2 F 3Fw' 3Bw D L2 3Fw2 Rw F' Bw' D Rw 3Bw D2 3Fw' Uw2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R' U2 R U F2 U R2 F' R' U2
*2. *U R' F U' F U' F2 U R U R
*3. *R' U' F' R U2 R' U' R2 F' U' R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 L D L2 B' L2 R B' U2 B F2 D' Fw'
*2. *F2 L2 D L2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 R D' L' D2 B U' F2 D' L R2 Fw'
*3. *D F2 L' U R2 D U2 R2 U' B2 U' R B' F' D F' U' L2 U Rw' Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 D B2 D R F R2 U' D' L' D' R2 Fw2 D' Fw2 Uw2 L' U Fw2 D2 R2 L' Uw2 Rw2 R Fw' L2 F2 D2 Fw D' B Uw' B' Rw2 R' Fw' y'
*2. *R' D L R2 B2 D L' F U L' B2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 F L2 B U2 Fw2 L U' D2 B2 Rw2 R Fw2 L' D B2 L U Fw Uw2 L2 F' U2 R2 Rw F B2 Uw B Rw' B' x' y'
*3. *B R F' R2 F U' R2 D F' L2 F R2 U2 F2 U2 B L2 Rw2 B' D2 Rw2 L2 Fw2 R' Uw2 B' R' Uw2 L2 F' Uw B2 Uw Fw2 D F Rw Fw Rw' R2 Fw2 D' x2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw B U R' B' L2 F2 D' Dw Uw' Lw' Fw L2 U' Dw2 L Bw' Uw2 Lw' Fw' Rw' D' Dw' L' Dw2 Uw D U2 Bw2 D2 B2 Fw2 D2 R Uw2 F Dw2 Fw L F' R2 Uw2 B Lw Dw' F' Dw' Bw L U2 Bw' Dw Uw2 F2 U' Dw Bw2 R2 Uw U 3Fw 3Uw
*2. *L' D' R' L' Rw' D2 Rw U' L2 Dw B' L Fw2 Bw' F R' Rw2 L2 Dw Bw' R' B' L2 Lw' U L Fw Lw U Lw2 Bw Lw2 Bw Rw' Fw2 U2 Lw Dw' B' Dw2 B2 F Dw' B2 F' Fw' Dw L' F2 Bw Fw Dw D' F2 R F' Rw2 Uw R' L2 3Uw
*3. *Uw' B' R' Uw Dw B U Rw' B2 L' U2 R Dw B Uw' Lw' Uw' B L U' D L2 Lw' B' R' L Fw2 R2 B' Lw2 Dw R Dw Lw' Dw' Uw B Bw L2 Bw' B Lw2 R F B' L' Rw' B Uw2 R' B2 Bw' L2 Lw R2 Fw' R2 Rw' L' U' 3Rw2 3Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' D 3Uw U' Fw' Uw' Bw2 Uw2 Fw2 D 3Fw' B U' L' Dw' Fw' Lw R Fw2 Lw2 L F2 D' U2 F L 3Uw2 U2 R L2 3Uw' Rw Uw2 Lw2 Bw2 Uw2 3Rw F' B2 Bw' 3Rw Lw' F' 3Uw Lw F 3Uw2 3Rw' F 3Fw Rw' 3Uw2 Bw L2 R B2 R 3Uw2 Uw' R L2 Uw' F2 3Uw' F Rw' Fw 3Fw' D2 Rw' 3Rw B2 Dw2 B Dw 3Uw B L2 B2 F z' y'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 Dw2 R2 Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 3Dw 3Uw' 3Bw2 Rw Lw B F Dw R' Dw' Uw2 U' 3Lw2 Lw' U R U2 3Lw F2 D2 3Bw' 3Rw' F2 3Lw U R2 3Bw' F' Fw 3Uw' Dw U2 B' 3Bw' Dw' 3Fw' F' 3Lw' R Dw2 D2 B' 3Uw Dw B2 3Dw2 D 3Lw' F2 3Bw' Uw' Fw U' F 3Bw2 3Rw' D' Dw' 3Bw 3Fw2 3Rw 3Lw2 Fw' L2 Fw R2 3Uw L2 3Fw' Uw' 3Lw Lw' D' U2 Dw' 3Dw 3Rw Fw2 3Uw2 Dw2 3Fw' Lw2 Bw' 3Fw Lw' 3Lw' Fw' 3Bw' Lw' Uw Rw' B2 Uw F' y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L B2 U2 D' B2 R' F2 D' R D' L R2 F' U2 F2 B D2 B' D2 Fw' Uw'
*2. *U' R B2 D' B2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 U2 F U' F' L' U2 B U2 F Rw Uw'
*3. *B2 R2 B L2 U2 B' L2 D2 B' D2 F2 D' B L' R2 B2 L' D L' B Rw' Uw2
*4. *F2 U2 F U' R' D2 F2 R D R L2 U2 R2 L F' D' Rw' Uw
*5. *D R2 B2 U' B2 D U2 R' B D L2 B' L D2 B' F2 D' F2 U' Rw' Uw
*6. *D' F2 L B2 R D2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F L B' D' U2 R2 D2 L' B2 Rw' Uw'
*7. *B' L2 U' R' L B L2 B U2 F' R D' F2 B2 D F2 R2 D2 Fw Uw2
*8. *L' U2 L' D2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' D' B R U R2 F2 U F' U F L Fw'
*9. *F D2 F L D' R2 L B2 U L2 F2 D' L2 U R D' B' U' Rw Uw'
*10. *F2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 U' B F' R' F L2 D' R2 F R2 U' F2 Rw2 Uw'
*11. *F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D F' L B' U B' D' F2 D' B L B' D' Fw'
*12. *U2 L D' B2 D2 F2 D2 R L2 F' D2 L2 F D2 F2 L2 D' L D Rw2 Uw
*13. *U2 F2 D2 U' L2 D F2 U' F2 B' R D' L B2 D B R' D2 B U' Fw Uw2
*14. *F' R B2 R2 B2 R' U2 B2 R' B U2 F' L' B2 F2 U B D' R' Fw Uw2
*15. *D2 U2 F2 U' L2 R2 B' L' F2 L2 U2 B' F2 R F R U B' Rw' Uw2
*16. *U2 R' D2 L2 U' L2 U2 R' U R' B' R' D B' D2 B2 R2 Fw
*17. *L2 F U' R2 L B D' F2 U' B2 D2 B2 R B2 R' F2 L2 U2 R' Fw Uw'
*18. *B2 F2 L2 B2 L' D2 L R' U2 B2 R' U' R' B D2 F' R2 D F' U Rw2 Uw'
*19. *B D L' B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L' D2 F2 R F' L2 D' R B' L D' B Rw Uw'
*20. *F2 L2 U F' L D F2 U' B2 U L2 F2 D2 R' B2 D2 R' L2 D2 Rw2 Uw2
*21. *F' U' B' L' B' U2 D2 R' U' R' F2 U2 D2 F2 L' F2 L' B2 D Rw' Uw2
*22. *L' B U2 R' B' R2 B' L2 R2 F D2 F U' R' U' L2 B' F2 R2 Fw Uw'
*23. *F2 D L' U L F B' D F D2 F B' U2 B' U2 L2 U' B R2 Fw Uw2
*24. *F' B2 L' U' B' L F2 D B R2 U2 F2 R L F2 L' D' B Rw
*25. *B2 L F2 L2 D' R2 B' U F2 D' R2 L2 U D L' F D L2 Fw Uw'
*26. *U B2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 B' U2 L' D B2 R F2 D2 U R F L Uw
*27. *D' B' D2 U2 B' F' L2 F' U2 D L' F2 U2 L D2 B' R' D' Rw' Uw'
*28. *D2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 D2 L' B2 U F2 D L F' L R2 U2 B' Uw'
*29. *F2 U R2 D' U2 L2 D L2 B U2 F' L' B2 L2 B' D2 F U R2 Fw' Uw
*30. *D F R2 U' B2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 U L D' L2 R F' L B R Fw' Uw
*31. *R2 D B L' B L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F' R' D R' F' U B U' Rw Uw
*32. *U L2 U2 R2 B2 F' R2 F U2 D L R' U B F2 U R' F' R' Uw'
*33. *U' R2 F' R' D2 B' U' B2 R F' R2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F U2 R2 F' D2 Fw' Uw'
*34. *D2 U R2 U2 F2 D B2 R F2 R' B2 L U' B' F' R' B2 L2 U Rw
*35. *U' B' D2 L2 U' L2 D' U' R2 B2 F' D2 R B2 F' U' F U' Fw' Uw2
*36. *U D2 B L' U2 B' R' F2 B2 D2 B' R2 D2 R2 B' D B L2 Fw'
*37. *L' D' F L2 U' R' D2 B' U2 R B2 D2 R2 U' D' F2 D B2 L' Fw Uw
*38. *L B2 L2 F2 R U2 B2 F2 U F D L U F2 R' B U2 F D2 Fw Uw'
*39. *R2 U' B' F' U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 D' R B' F' L B2 L D Rw Uw
*40. *U R F2 R D2 F' U L2 F2 B' D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' L D2 F Uw
*41. *U2 L' D2 L2 D U' L2 B2 D2 L B D' L2 B2 L B2 F U2 Fw'
*42. *L U F D F L' D' R' D B2 U R2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 B2 D' Fw Uw
*43. *D B2 D2 L U2 L B2 D2 R D' F2 D L' D F2 R2 F D' B' Rw2
*44. *D B U2 D2 L2 U R B2 L B' R2 L2 F' R2 B2 L2 F U2 R2 U'
*45. *L' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 B2 L2 D B2 L U R B D' B' R D L' Uw'
*46. *D L' U B2 D2 B2 D' L2 F R2 F2 U' B2 R' B' D' B' Rw' Uw'
*47. *B2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U B' L' U' B' U F2 R2 B2 F L U' R2 Fw Uw2
*48. *U' D' R' D2 F B' L B' R2 D' L2 F2 U D2 R2 U2 L2 R' U2 Fw' Uw
*49. *U2 B U2 B' L2 R2 U2 F' L' F D B U L' F R2 F L2 F' Rw2 Uw
*50. *B2 U2 L2 F2 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' U' F U2 F2 L D U2 B2 R Fw Uw
*51. *L' F U2 R' F R2 D L F2 D' L2 U2 D2 B L2 B' L2 F' L Fw Uw2
*52. *B' U D' B R2 F B2 U F2 U' D2 R' U2 D2 L F2 R' U2 Fw Uw
*53. *F' R' U F' U' R U' F' D' R' U' F2 U F2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 B Rw' Uw'
*54. *D2 F D2 L2 B2 L2 B L2 B R2 F' L D' U2 L' D R' U2 F' D2 Rw2
*55. *U2 R B L' F2 B' U' R' U2 D2 F D' R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 Fw Uw
*56. *U2 B2 F L2 B2 F2 U L' F2 R' D2 B U' F D' L2 R' Uw2
*57. *D' L B U2 R' L' U R' F L' D' L2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 U L Fw' Uw'
*58. *D' B2 R2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 R2 B' R2 U' B L B R B' U2 F L' Fw Uw
*59. *L' D R2 F' U2 B' F2 R2 U2 F' D' B' R' F D' R F2 L2 D2 Rw2 Uw
*60. *R2 F2 B U2 R2 B2 L' B' D L2 F R2 B D2 R2 B' L2 B2 R' Fw Uw'
*61. *U' B D2 R D2 F2 L2 B2 R U2 F2 D F U L U' B' U' B2 Uw2
*62. *B' D2 L F2 D F2 R2 L' U2 D2 B D2 L U2 R2 L B2 U2 Fw' Uw
*63. *B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R U R F L B2 D' L' D2 U R' B Rw Uw'
*64. *R U D' F L U R2 U' F L2 B' L2 F B2 D2 B' R2 B' D Rw2 Uw'
*65. *R' B' L' U' B2 L2 B' R D F' R2 F' R2 F2 R2 B L2 D R2 Uw'
*66. *D B' R' U2 B2 D R' B2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 F' L D2 F' U' Rw2 Uw
*67. *F' L D L B2 R U2 L' B2 R2 D R2 D' L2 B2 R2 F U L' Uw2
*68. *U2 D L' F R L D R' L2 B' R2 F D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B D B2 Uw2
*69. *L U' D' L' U' B' R2 F R B2 R U2 R2 D2 R' B2 R' D2 F' Uw2
*70. *D2 F2 B2 U B2 R' F D' R2 U2 B' U2 F2 D2 B' D2 B' L' B'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B' D2 F D2 F R2 U F' L2 B' D' L' B' F U
*2. *L2 F2 L U2 R F2 L R' U2 R' D' B' D L' F U2 L D' U' R'
*3. *L2 F' L2 D2 F' L2 B F D2 L U2 L2 B2 D L' R2 D2 F' L
*4. *R2 U' F2 R2 D R2 U' L B2 R D U' B' U B' U' R2 B'
*5. *D2 B U L2 B D2 B U' F D R D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L' F'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B' R2 L D' F D' L' D B2 D F2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 U' L' F2 D'
*2. *F' B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R U2 R' B U' F L' F' R2 F2 L2 D2
*3. *D' L' B2 L' D2 R2 U' F D2 F U2 F' U2 F L2 U2 R D' B'
*4. *R2 B D R F L' U R F2 B U' R' L' U2 R F2 L' U2
*5. *L F2 R2 D' U2 B2 U2 B2 L R F L D2 L2 D L D' U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 F R2 D L' U F L' F' R2 U B' U2 B' D2 L2 F D2 B'
*2. *R2 D2 B' R U R U F2 L' B D' R' D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 L
*3. *B D' L2 F' L2 B' D B2 U2 F2 U2 L' B2 L2 D2 R F2 D2
*4. *R U D2 R' B2 R D' L' B2 R U2 R2 F2 D2 F' B2 U2 B2
*5. *F' D B2 D' L2 B D2 U2 B2 U2 F' U R' F' R D2 B2 F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R U F2 D' B2 U2 B2 D' F2 L F R U R' B F L' B' U' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R2 D2 B2 L' B2 D2 B2 L' B2 F' L' D B R U F L R F2 D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L U' F2 D R2 D' L2 D R U B2 R2 F' R' U2 L2 U' F U2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U F U2 F R U R U' R' U R
*3. *R' F' U2 F R F L U2 D' L2 U L2 B2 D' F2 B2 L U F'
*4. *R D2 L B2 U2 R' D2 F2 L R' B U2 B2 R' B2 F' R U' B' U' Rw2 U' Fw2 F2 Uw2 L2 D2 L Fw2 L' D2 R' Fw2 F Uw2 Fw B U L Uw' Rw B' R' Uw B'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R U' F2 R2 U' R2 U' R U R U'
*3. *R2 B2 R D L2 F' R2 B2 U2 R B2 D2 L' D2 F2 D' L' B'
*4. *L D2 F D2 R2 D2 F R2 F D2 L2 U' B' D R' U' D R' F2 Rw2 D2 F R B' Rw2 Fw2 R B' D2 B' R D' L' Uw B' U' L' Fw' U F L' Uw2 Fw' U2
*5. *Uw2 F' Lw U' L2 B Bw' D L U Rw' F' Uw Bw' F' Dw' R' Fw Uw Rw L' Dw' Rw U' L Uw2 Rw' Fw2 Dw2 R Bw2 D2 R U' Uw2 F L Dw U' Fw2 R' Fw Lw' B' D Rw2 Bw2 U F' Lw' R2 Fw2 R2 L' Rw2 B2 Fw' Bw' D Lw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U' F' R' U2 F U2 R U R
*3. *F' L2 B2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 L D' B2 R' U2 F' U' R D' F L2
*4. *D2 F2 L F2 L' D2 R2 L2 F2 U B2 L' F2 R F2 D2 B' R U' L2 Rw2 Fw2 R' L2 U2 B2 Uw2 D Fw2 L' D R' D Fw D2 Rw2 Fw2 F' L' Rw' Fw D2 F R2 Uw2
*5. *Lw' B' Lw2 Fw Uw' L' Uw Rw Lw2 U2 Fw2 D L' Rw U Dw2 D' Lw Dw Bw2 R Lw' Fw2 F2 R' Dw' L' B Rw' Fw2 F Bw Dw' L D' R L2 Uw R Lw F' Fw R' Fw2 R Dw' Fw B' R2 F2 Fw Uw' U' B2 Uw' Lw' D2 B2 Bw' Lw'
*6. *Dw' Uw U2 Lw2 Dw' Bw2 F2 Dw' D2 Lw' Fw2 Uw2 F B2 Fw' 3Uw Fw' Dw 3Fw U2 R 3Uw' 3Rw Uw 3Uw F2 L' 3Rw2 Lw D2 3Rw' F2 Bw R Rw' 3Fw2 B2 Fw 3Uw' 3Rw' F' R' Bw' 3Uw' Dw' Lw' Rw' Uw2 U 3Rw' B2 U' Lw' 3Fw2 U L' Uw' Rw2 Uw' Bw U R2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw' R Fw' D' Fw' 3Rw 3Fw2 3Rw2 L Bw2 R2 Fw2 F2 D' L B

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U2 R U' R2 F U' R2 U R' U' R2
*3. *L F' L2 F2 D2 L2 F' D2 U2 B D2 L2 R D R2 F2 U' L U R
*4. *D F2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 L' B U R2 B D2 L U D2 R' Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 B R Fw2 F' R' B L R' B Uw F2 Uw' U' R2 Rw B2 Uw' D' Fw2 B' R2
*5. *F Fw R F Fw2 Rw2 R' L' Lw Uw' R2 B' R2 Rw F2 Bw2 Dw2 Rw R2 Bw2 Rw' Uw' Lw' R' U2 Lw Dw2 U2 D2 B D U Fw' D2 Rw F' Fw2 R Rw Fw Lw2 F2 Lw' Fw' Bw' Lw2 Bw B L Fw2 R2 U' L2 F R Rw D2 U Rw2 U2
*6. *Fw' F' D' R2 Fw2 Uw2 3Fw Bw2 Lw' R B Fw R' D' B' 3Fw' Dw2 Fw U2 R Bw 3Fw' L' Rw 3Rw' 3Fw2 B' F 3Uw2 R' L' Lw2 3Rw2 3Uw2 Lw' Rw' B' Dw2 B2 3Uw' Dw2 3Rw2 Lw D 3Rw L R' Rw U Fw Dw' 3Rw2 B Rw2 F2 U' Lw2 Fw2 B R F Dw2 B2 Dw' D' Lw2 L' R' B2 F Lw2 Uw L' Fw2 L2 Uw2 Dw Bw U 3Rw2
*7. *Uw' 3Lw2 Lw2 L2 3Fw' U' 3Fw' B2 Fw' Dw2 Lw' 3Uw2 B 3Rw' Uw2 Bw' Fw2 3Fw' L2 3Fw Lw' U' 3Uw' Dw' F Uw2 Rw2 Bw' Lw R B2 Dw2 U D L' Lw D Bw L' Dw' 3Rw2 Bw2 Rw Lw 3Bw' Bw' Fw' Lw' Bw2 F' Rw' Lw2 3Lw2 Dw Lw2 3Bw' 3Lw' F2 3Rw' Rw2 Lw2 3Uw' Lw F Fw2 3Uw' Dw2 B' F Fw D2 3Uw' Rw' Fw L2 3Rw' Fw' F 3Rw Fw2 3Fw F' 3Dw D' F B Bw2 Rw Fw2 3Bw2 U' B U2 3Rw 3Uw2 Lw Dw2 Fw' 3Fw2 3Rw'

*Clock*
*1. *UR5+ DR1- DL1- UL2+ U1- R3+ D2- L3+ ALL4+ y2 U2- R5+ D1+ L1+ ALL1+ DR DL UL
*2. *UR5+ DR3+ DL4- UL5- U3- R0+ D5- L4- ALL1- y2 U6+ R2+ D4+ L1+ ALL2+ UR
*3. *UR2+ DR2+ DL5+ UL1- U3- R4+ D4+ L5- ALL2- y2 U3- R4+ D3- L1- ALL3-
*4. *UR3- DR5+ DL3- UL1+ U6+ R4+ D6+ L6+ ALL0+ y2 U5+ R2- D2+ L4+ ALL1- UL
*5. *UR2+ DR4+ DL1+ UL3- U4- R1+ D5- L0+ ALL0+ y2 U5- R0+ D1+ L2+ ALL4+ DL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U' B' U' L R L U' B L' R l' r' b'
*2. *U' R' U' L U' R' L' B' U' B U l r b
*3. *L' B R' B' U B' U L' R' L R' l' r b
*4. *B' L' R B' L B L U' R' L' U l' r' b
*5. *L U' R' L B' U L U' R L' B r b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2,0) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-4,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (6,-2) / (2,0) / (-4,-3) / (-2,-4)
*2. *(4,0) / (-1,-4) / (-2,4) / (5,-4) / (1,0) / (0,-3) / (6,-2) / (-1,0) / (2,0) / (6,-2) / (6,-2) / (-4,-3)
*3. *(-3,5) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-5,-5) / (3,0) / (-3,-1) / (-3,-3) / (-5,-2) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-2) / (2,0)
*4. *(0,5) / (4,-5) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (3,0) / (3,-3) / (0,-2) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (4,-4) / (6,-4) / (-4,0)
*5. *(-3,-4) / (4,-2) / (5,-4) / (4,-5) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (5,0) / (2,-5) / (6,-5) / (-2,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R B L B R' B' U' L' U R B'
*2. *L U L B' R L' R L R B U'
*3. *U B U L B' L' B' L' R U L
*4. *U L R' L' B' U B' L' R' U B'
*5. *B R' B L B' R' B L' U B L'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *U' F2' U2 BL U F BR' flip R2 F2' BR' U2' BL2 BR2' BL2 U F2 R2 F2 R U F2 R2 F2 R U' F'
*2. *L2 BL2' U' L U2 F2 flip L F R2 U BR2 BL2' L' BR2 R U2' R2' F R2 U2 R F' R
*3. *F2' flip U R2 U BL2' L2 U BR2' U' flip BL2 BR' U2' F2 BL L' BR2' BL2 U' R' U R' U2' R2 F U2 F U2' R
*4. *R flip U F2 L2' BR2 R2' U2 R' BR2 flip F2 L2 F' BL2 U L BR2' BL2 U R' U2 R2 F2' U' R F' R' F2 R' F R
*5. *flip R' U F' R2' BL2' L2' F' flip F2 U BL2 U' BL2 U2' L2 BR2' U2' R2 F2' U F2' R2 U F2' R2 F2' U2 F' U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R U' R2 U' R U R' F U' R' F'
*3. *F B' L' F R' F' B' D' R' F2 L' U2 R2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U
*4. *U' R2 L' U2 F2 U B R' U2 B2 F2 R D2 L' U2 L2 U2 R U R Uw2 F U' Fw2 R2 F2 D Fw2 D' L2 U2 F2 Rw B D R B Fw' Uw' L2 Uw2 F L B'
*5. *R U R2 L2 Rw2 B' Uw' R' Uw2 R Rw' Dw' Rw' R' D B' Dw R' Bw2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 L2 Lw' B R Rw' D' F Lw2 R' Dw2 U2 Lw' Uw' Dw B2 U2 Rw2 Dw2 Lw2 L' F2 U' D Rw2 Bw2 Uw L2 Bw' U2 Uw F R2 Rw Dw L2 B2 Dw' Bw
*OH. *L' B2 D2 F U2 F' D2 U2 B' D F2 L2 B' L D2 R U L D
*Clock. *UR0+ DR2- DL4- UL1- U5- R2+ D4- L3- ALL3+ y2 U1- R4+ D4- L1+ ALL3+ DR DL UL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *R B L R L' R' L U R' L' B
*Square-1. *(-2,0) / (5,2) / (-5,4) / (2,-4) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-2) / (2,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) /
*Skewb. *B L R U L' U B R B U' R

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F' b B' f l b r' B' L' R F L' B' R' F' L' B'
*2. *R' b' l' r R r R' F' L F' R' B' L B'
*3. *l b' B r R' F f' r' b' L F R' B' R' F
*4. *L' b B l r b' f' B L' F' R B' L F R'
*5. *L' R' B' r R f r' b r' L' F' L B R' B F

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw Lw Rw U Lw' R Bw L Rw B' Uw Bw' Uw Bw' Lw Rw Uw Bw Lw' u b
*2. *Uw Lw' Bw U L' R' Uw' B' Uw' B' Lw Bw Lw' Uw Rw' Bw' Lw' Bw l
*3. *Lw Bw Lw L R' Bw U' B Rw' Lw' L B' Rw Uw' Rw' Lw Bw Rw' Bw' u' r' b'
*4. *Rw R B Lw' Bw Rw L' B' Lw' U B' Bw' Uw' Bw' Uw Lw' u' l r'
*5. *L' Bw' Lw' Rw' B' Rw' Lw' U' R' Lw' Bw Uw' Bw' Rw Uw Lw l'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R3 U L U2 L D2 R U R D L U2 R D L2 U L D2 R D L U R2 D R U2 L3 D R2 D L U R U L U R2 D L
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R2 D L D L2 U2 R2 D2 R U L2 D R U L U R2 D2 L D L U2 L D2 R U3 R D3 R U L2 D R2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R2 D L D R D L U L2 D R2 U R D L2 U2 R D L U2 R D L2 U R3 D L2 D L U R D2 L U R D R U2 L2 U R2
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 R U R D L U2 L D2 L U2 R D2 R U R U L U L2 D R2 U R D L D L U2 R D L2 D2 R U L U2 R2 D R D L D
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 U L2 U R2 D L D2 R U R D L U2 R D L U L D L U2 R3 D L2 D2 L U R2 U2 L D L D R U R D L U

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U B D' R F2 U B' R' L B' D2 L U2 F2 D2 R' F2 L2 U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U R U2 F' L' R F2 L' B2 F2 U2 B2 L F' D' L' F R U2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L B2 R' F2 L D2 F2 L2 U2 D B2 F U2 R F U2 R' F' D2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U2 R D2 F2 R D2 L F2 D U' F2 R' U B' R D' L' D F2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D F L2 D2 R L2 D2 U L2 D' B2 R' B' D' B' R2 B' F2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *B2 R' U2 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 F2 L D2 U2 B' L2 F L2
*2. *F2 L2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 U L' U2 B2 F R B' L U' B' D2 B2
*3. *B R B2 D' F2 R' F U2 B' U2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U
*4. *L2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D2 B2 U2 B D' U2 B R' U L F L' D'
*5. *B U2 L2 R B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R B2 F2 D' B F2 U2 L' B' U

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UL UB UR UF UR UF UL UF UL UF UB UL UF UR LB UB UL RF UF RF UF UR UF UB UR LB UL UB UR RF RB UR UB UR UB UR UL LF UF UR UB UR UL UF RF DB LB DL DB DR RB DR RB DF DL UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RB UF+ UL UF+2 DB+ RB UR+2 DB+2 LB+2 UB+ UR LB RF+ DL LB+
*2. * UF UR UF UR UF UL UB UL UF UR UF UR UL UF UB LB UB UR UL UF UR LB UB UL LB RF UR UF RF RB LF UF UL LF UF UL UB UR UF RB UB UL DL LB UB LF UF UR DR RF DB DF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB RB UR+ RB DL+ DF DL+2 DB+2 LB+ DB LB DB+2
*3. * UF UB UL UF UR UB UL UB UL UF LB UB UR LB RF UF UL UB UL UF UR RB UR LF UF UL UB UR UF UB UR RB UB LF UF LF DB DR DB DL LF DR DB DF DL UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF DL LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB RB LF+2 UL LF-2 DB+2 DR RF+ DB-2 DL+ DF+2 RF+2 RB+ DL- UL UB+
*4. * UF UR UL UB UR UL UF UL UB UR UB UR UL UB UL RF UF UR UL UB UL UF LB UB UR RB UB LF UF UL UF UB UR UL RB UR LF DL DR RF RB UB LB DL UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UF+2 UR UF+ UL+2 UF+ RB-2 DR+2 RB+2
*5. * UL UB UR UL LB UB UR RF UF UR RF UF UR UL LB UL UF UR LB UB RB UR UF UL UB RB LF UF UR UB RB UB UR UL LF DB LB RB DB RB DL DF LF UL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB LF+2 UL DF LF+ DR RB+2 DB RB+ UB+ DL+ LB+2 UB- UF DF+2 DL+2 DF

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *F R F R' F R' U L F L' F' U' R F' R F R' F R' F' R F U F' R U' L' F L' R' F R' BL BR B' BR' BL D
*2. *R' D R BR R' BR' D' F' L' U' R' U R L F R' F R' F' R U F L' U F R' U' L F L' R BL' BR' F' D L B BR' U'
*3. *L' U L U BL' U' B' U B BL U' L' U L U' L F U' L' U' F U' L' U R U' F U' B' BL' L BL U' F' L'
*4. *L U L' R' F' R U L R' F' R F R' F' R U F' L F R L' F R U' L' R L F U F L' BR R' D BR B L U' BR
*5. *U' L' U L' U L' B L BL L' BL' B' L' U' L U L' U' L U' L' F L R' U' F R' U' R' L F R' D' R' B' BL' BR' F B'


----------



## Solved_Cuber (Feb 2, 2021)

I have never in my life seen so many letters and numbers in my life.


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Feb 2, 2021)

Not sure if I did this right as this is my first speedsolving comp, but I did 3x3. I might do some more events in a little bit.

My times were as follows:
16.74
16.81
16.62
(19.41)
(15.65)

Ao5=16.72

Edit: I just found the competition tab lol. Ignore this message,


----------



## qwr (Feb 3, 2021)

Is there a way to easily access my competition profile?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 3, 2021)

qwr said:


> Is there a way to easily access my competition profile?


Go to the “Competition” dropdown, then press “My Results.”


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 9, 2021)

Results for week 5: Congratulations to OriginalUsername, ichcubegerne, and BradenTheMagician!

*2x2x2*(140)
1.  1.30 Legomanz
1.  1.30 Charles Jerome
3.  1.40 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1.41 BrianJ
5.  1.55 asacuber
6.  1.79 Bigmonkey17
7.  1.90 Imran Rahman
8.  1.91 Christopher Fandrich
9.  2.13 NathanaelCubes
10.  2.21 DhruvA
11.  2.37 BradenTheMagician
12.  2.40 Micah Morrison
13.  2.41 Luke Garrett
14.  2.50 Boris McCoy
14.  2.50 tJardigradHe
16.  2.52 Rubadcar
16.  2.52 Ty Y.
18.  2.53 Logan2017DAYR01
19.  2.55 JChambers13
20.  2.59 KardTrickKid_YT
21.  2.60 Karthik swaminathan
22.  2.65 oliver sherlock
23.  2.69 mihnea3000
24.  2.78 Grzegorz Chudzik
25.  2.82 jaysammey777
26.  2.85 sean_cut4
27.  2.87 Dream Cubing
28.  2.88 cuberkid10
29.  2.91 DNF_Cuber
30.  3.15 Liam Wadek
31.  3.27 DGCubes
32.  3.32 Findnf
33.  3.38 Brendyn Dunagan
34.  3.46 Heewon Seo
34.  3.46 Daniel Mullen
36.  3.55 G2013
37.  3.58 VIBE_ZT
38.  3.71 wearephamily1719
39.  3.73 abhijat
40.  3.74 Triangles_are_cubers
41.  3.76 KrokosB
42.  3.77 Jaime CG
43.  3.81 mrsniffles01
44.  3.84 Torch
45.  3.85 Hargun02
46.  3.86 sigalig
47.  3.94 João Vinicius
48.  3.97 Jonah Jarvis
49.  4.00 50ph14
50.  4.03 Fred Lang
51.  4.05 BMcCl1
52.  4.12 Hjerpower
52.  4.12 MCuber
54.  4.13 ichcubegerne
55.  4.17 Kacper Jędrzejuk
56.  4.20 sockman
57.  4.31 trangium
57.  4.31 MattP98
59.  4.38 Peter Preston
60.  4.52 Der Der
61.  4.54 vishwasankarcubing
62.  4.57 Raymos Castillo
63.  4.60 abunickabhi
64.  4.66 Josh Costello
65.  4.68 Akshat Sehgal
66.  4.71 xtreme cuber2007
67.  4.72 Poketube6681
67.  4.72 John Benwell
67.  4.72 Gnome
70.  4.74 drpfisherman
71.  4.76 bennettstouder
72.  4.79 Dylan Swarts
72.  4.79 Connor Cubes
74.  4.95 lumes2121
74.  4.95 OriEy
76.  4.98 Carter Cubes
76.  4.98 2019ECKE02
78.  5.10 FLS99
79.  5.12 tranl1050
80.  5.14 Bilbo7
81.  5.18 Li Xiang
82.  5.32 LukasCubes
82.  5.32 tigermaxi
84.  5.36 midnightcuberx
85.  5.41 AquaCuber12345
86.  5.45 PingPongCuber
87.  5.55 jackolas456
88.  5.65 anna4f
89.  5.75 Skewb_Cube
90.  5.77 J cubing
91.  5.79 vilkkuti25
92.  5.82 RyanSoh
92.  5.82 CraterCuberYT
94.  5.83 qwr
95.  5.86 Pfannkuchener
96.  5.92 LittleLumos
97.  5.94 PCCuber
98.  5.95 nevinscph
99.  6.01 NintendoCuber
100.  6.11 HippieCuber
101.  6.12 N speedsolving
102.  6.13 CaptainCuber
103.  6.29 Lewis
104.  6.34 MichaelV9304
105.  6.85 Slwcuber
106.  6.89 Mike Hughey
107.  7.04 Kurukuru
108.  7.05 Travelingyoyokid
109.  7.47 Kano
110.  7.48 feli.cubes
111.  7.60 MarkA64
112.  7.69 Jrg
113.  7.73 speedycharly
114.  7.80 breadears
115.  7.86 BerSerKer
116.  7.99 David Reid
117.  8.07 123tacocat321
118.  8.08 One Wheel
119.  8.31 stefan.s.skesh
120.  8.33 Rubika-37-021204
121.  8.58 Lumej
122.  8.75 Akram Hayajneh
123.  8.86 Kathy218
124.  9.39 BrodoTheDodo.
125.  9.70 sporteisvogel
126.  9.81 thomas.sch
127.  9.82 myoder
128.  9.93 KyleTheCuber
129.  11.04 Jonathan James J
130.  11.45 Cuber.1.2.3
131.  11.52 U_Turn_Cuber
132.  12.43 KP-20359
132.  12.43 Jacck
134.  12.76 Curtis
135.  14.15 lross123
136.  15.79 MatsBergsten
137.  21.45 R0#@N107
138.  22.22 Irish cuber
139.  DNF aarav1121
139.  DNF A Banana Plays


*3x3x3*(187)
1.  6.45 Luke Garrett
2.  7.19 OriginalUsername
3.  7.23 Christopher Fandrich


Spoiler



4.  7.27 Micah Morrison
5.  7.41 tJardigradHe
6.  7.50 BrianJ
7.  7.58 Charles Jerome
8.  7.60 gottagitgud
9.  8.13 Kylegadj
10.  8.15 Stubbi
11.  8.18 Legomanz
12.  8.26 Dream Cubing
13.  8.29 BradenTheMagician
14.  8.52 Jonah Jarvis
14.  8.52 Rubadcar
16.  8.61 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
16.  8.61 mihnea3000
18.  8.62 fun at the joy
19.  8.78 Logan2017DAYR01
20.  8.90 JChambers13
21.  8.92 2017LAMB06
22.  8.97 sean_cut4
23.  9.01 KardTrickKid_YT
24.  9.02 cuberkid10
25.  9.05 f96
26.  9.08 Keenan Johnson
27.  9.10 asacuber
28.  9.12 Brendyn Dunagan
28.  9.12 turtwig
30.  9.20 DGCubes
31.  9.27 VJW
32.  9.31 FishyIshy
33.  9.33 abhijat
34.  9.35 Liam Wadek
35.  9.36 Ty Y.
36.  9.38 Heewon Seo
37.  9.47 jaysammey777
38.  9.57 BMcCl1
39.  9.75 NarenRameshB
40.  9.76 midnightcuberx
41.  9.77 Hargun02
42.  9.86 NathanaelCubes
43.  9.89 KrokosB
44.  9.95 DhruvA
45.  10.01 ichcubegerne
46.  10.12 Boris McCoy
47.  10.17 mrsniffles01
48.  10.39 nico_german_cuber
49.  10.45 Daniel Mullen
50.  10.56 vishwasankarcubing
51.  10.64 tranl1050
52.  10.65 abunickabhi
53.  10.66 MCuber
54.  10.78 FaLoL
55.  11.01 wearephamily1719
56.  11.04 Torch
57.  11.19 JLSH
58.  11.24 sigalig
59.  11.26 20luky3
59.  11.26 Grzegorz Chudzik
61.  11.29 Raymos Castillo
62.  11.36 João Vinicius
63.  11.40 Fred Lang
64.  11.47 MattP98
65.  11.66 Imran Rahman
66.  11.71 trangium
67.  11.79 Carter Cubes
68.  11.87 G2013
69.  11.98 the dnf master
70.  12.05 tigermaxi
71.  12.11 RedstoneTim
72.  12.13 ican97
73.  12.27 ArthropodJim
74.  12.48 Kacper Jędrzejuk
75.  12.52 Dylan Swarts
76.  12.61 Skewb_Cube
77.  12.70 Rollercoasterben 
78.  12.90 porkyp10
79.  12.94 Josh Costello
80.  12.96 lumes2121
81.  12.99 xtreme cuber2007
82.  13.13 jake.levine
83.  13.21 NintendoCuber
84.  13.24 sockman
85.  13.32 2019ECKE02
86.  13.36 breadears
87.  13.37 pjk
88.  13.50 AquaCuber12345
89.  13.52 bennettstouder
90.  13.53 somecuber23
91.  13.55 cuber135
92.  13.59 Ghost Cuber 
93.  13.70 xyzzy
94.  13.72 Pfannkuchener
95.  13.75 Connor Cubes
96.  13.81 Karthik swaminathan
97.  13.94 SpeedyOctahedron
98.  14.18 abty15
99.  14.24 drpfisherman
100.  14.56 Natemophi
101.  14.58 DNF_Cuber
102.  14.61 Hjerpower
103.  14.85 50ph14
104.  14.95 Triangles_are_cubers
105.  14.98 thatkid
106.  15.05 FLS99
107.  15.18 PingPongCuber
108.  15.59 vilkkuti25
109.  15.79 Petri Krzywacki
110.  15.84 rubik2005
111.  15.98 Der Der
112.  16.03 Bilbo7
113.  16.38 HippieCuber
114.  16.49 nevinscph
115.  16.53 revaldoah
115.  16.53 Habsen
117.  16.67 Akshat Sehgal
118.  16.72 CraterCuberYT
119.  16.73 ImmolatedMarmoset
120.  16.81 experimentalshells
121.  16.91 John Benwell
122.  16.95 Li Xiang
123.  16.98 CaptainCuber
124.  17.02 jackolas456
125.  17.06 MarkA64
126.  17.60 PCCuber
127.  18.04 Poketube6681
128.  18.22 Janice_leslie
128.  18.22 LukasCubes
130.  18.29 myoder
131.  18.75 White KB
132.  18.90 J cubing
133.  19.04 LittleLumos
134.  19.17 kilwap147
135.  19.19 anna4f
136.  19.28 Gregsimo84
137.  19.52 RyanSoh
138.  19.94 Gnome
139.  20.19 MichaelV9304
140.  20.66 Mike Hughey
141.  20.84 DavEz
142.  21.46 Jrg
143.  21.64 Lewis
144.  22.35 Lumej
145.  22.83 Kai_Valdez
146.  22.95 123tacocat321
147.  23.13 stefan.s.skesh
148.  23.41 Slwcuber
149.  23.75 BrodoTheDodo.
150.  23.83 sporteisvogel
151.  24.16 joshsailscga
152.  24.26 David Reid
153.  24.96 filmip
154.  25.15 N speedsolving
155.  25.29 One Wheel
156.  25.76 aarav1121
157.  26.12 Travelingyoyokid
158.  26.16 CraZZ CFOP
159.  27.63 Kathy218
160.  27.68 cuberbutnotacuber
161.  27.74 calotret
162.  27.95 BerSerKer
163.  27.97 Rubika-37-021204
164.  27.99 speedycharly
165.  28.21 Cuber.1.2.3
166.  29.41 FlatMars
167.  29.80 rubikgan123
168.  30.18 lross123
169.  30.40 Akram Hayajneh
170.  31.85 KP-20359
171.  33.02 superkitkat106
172.  33.40 Jacck
173.  34.21 MatsBergsten
174.  34.33 KyleTheCuber
175.  35.02 Peter Preston
176.  36.30 GT8590
177.  39.09 Jonathan James J
178.  39.61 Irish cuber
179.  39.65 Kano
180.  40.74 U_Turn_Cuber
181.  42.17 Porcupine01
182.  48.15 A Banana Plays
183.  50.95 AADITKINGCUBE2021
184.  57.59 Curtis
185.  1:08.75 R0#@N107
186.  1:33.75 ToasterMonkey
187.  DNF LandonIsLSUbound


*4x4x4*(107)
1.  28.72 Stubbi
2.  29.19 cuberkid10
3.  29.78 Micah Morrison


Spoiler



4.  31.15 OriginalUsername
5.  32.23 tJardigradHe
6.  34.46 BradenTheMagician
7.  34.54 BrianJ
8.  34.87 G2013
9.  34.92 Christopher Fandrich
10.  35.23 Dream Cubing
11.  35.45 Hargun02
12.  35.47 JChambers13
13.  35.53 Jonah Jarvis
14.  35.56 MCuber
15.  35.73 Charles Jerome
16.  36.48 Luke Garrett
17.  37.42 vishwasankarcubing
18.  37.69 abhijat
19.  38.20 ichcubegerne
20.  38.26 FaLoL
21.  39.72 Torch
22.  40.34 Daniel Mullen
23.  42.50 João Vinicius
24.  42.78 DGCubes
25.  42.93 sigalig
26.  44.80 jaysammey777
27.  45.06 sean_cut4
28.  45.10 20luky3
29.  45.39 Ty Y.
30.  46.55 xyzzy
31.  47.34 Raymos Castillo
31.  47.34 MattP98
33.  47.56 2019ECKE02
34.  48.09 abunickabhi
35.  49.24 Liam Wadek
36.  49.29 jake.levine
37.  49.61 VJW
38.  50.07 BMcCl1
39.  50.18 Dylan Swarts
40.  51.17 thatkid
41.  51.43 lumes2121
42.  51.44 tranl1050
43.  51.75 nico_german_cuber
44.  51.83 NathanaelCubes
45.  52.55 Imran Rahman
46.  52.82 nevinscph
47.  53.13 SpeedyOctahedron
48.  54.37 pjk
49.  54.90 Connor Cubes
50.  55.99 breadears
51.  56.13 drpfisherman
52.  56.34 PingPongCuber
53.  56.56 Gnome
54.  56.58 Peter Preston
55.  57.15 John Benwell
56.  57.38 Carter Cubes
57.  57.91 CaptainCuber
58.  58.52 LittleLumos
59.  58.59 Grzegorz Chudzik
60.  58.69 vilkkuti25
61.  58.99 Bilbo7
62.  59.96 Skewb_Cube
63.  1:00.94 sockman
64.  1:01.27 FLS99
65.  1:01.83 midnightcuberx
66.  1:02.60 Pfannkuchener
67.  1:02.67 bennettstouder
68.  1:03.77 NintendoCuber
69.  1:06.60 Triangles_are_cubers
70.  1:07.94 Kacper Jędrzejuk
71.  1:08.79 cuber135
72.  1:09.85 Hjerpower
73.  1:10.48 Der Der
73.  1:10.48 CraterCuberYT
75.  1:11.05 Lewis
76.  1:13.34 Li Xiang
77.  1:13.72 Petri Krzywacki
78.  1:18.01 One Wheel
79.  1:23.13 HippieCuber
80.  1:24.89 Jrg
81.  1:24.96 Mike Hughey
82.  1:33.16 hamayu
83.  1:35.02 LukasCubes
84.  1:36.44 myoder
85.  1:38.56 Rubika-37-021204
86.  1:40.25 sporteisvogel
87.  1:40.63 David Reid
88.  1:41.89 123tacocat321
89.  1:43.16 Poketube6681
90.  1:47.85 Jacck
91.  1:48.60 Jonathan James J
92.  1:49.95 AquaCuber12345
93.  1:50.05 KP-20359
94.  1:50.93 anna4f
95.  1:53.05 xtreme cuber2007
96.  2:02.87 MarkA64
97.  2:12.46 Lumej
98.  2:25.12 MatsBergsten
99.  2:30.10 PCCuber
100.  2:34.97 U_Turn_Cuber
101.  2:47.65 speedycharly
102.  2:55.79 stefan.s.skesh
103.  3:02.54 Slwcuber
104.  DNF experimentalshells
104.  DNF J cubing
104.  DNF N speedsolving
104.  DNF BrodoTheDodo.


*5x5x5*(72)
1.  55.37 Stubbi
2.  57.39 OriginalUsername
3.  59.55 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  59.65 Dream Cubing
5.  1:01.41 ichcubegerne
6.  1:02.17 Hargun02
7.  1:06.63 Micah Morrison
8.  1:07.92 FaLoL
9.  1:09.94 JChambers13
10.  1:11.94 Christopher Fandrich
11.  1:12.35 Charles Jerome
12.  1:12.74 Luke Garrett
13.  1:13.50 Torch
14.  1:13.82 João Vinicius
15.  1:14.27 Jonah Jarvis
16.  1:14.86 mrsniffles01
17.  1:17.50 sigalig
18.  1:19.48 nevinscph
19.  1:20.90 VJW
20.  1:21.51 sean_cut4
21.  1:21.77 MCuber
22.  1:23.69 Raymos Castillo
23.  1:24.19 jake.levine
24.  1:24.71 BradenTheMagician
25.  1:24.72 abunickabhi
26.  1:26.03 nico_german_cuber
27.  1:26.94 Liam Wadek
28.  1:27.44 drpfisherman
29.  1:28.11 Ty Y.
30.  1:28.21 xyzzy
31.  1:29.89 abty15
32.  1:31.90 tranl1050
33.  1:33.39 MattP98
34.  1:35.30 NathanaelCubes
35.  1:39.39 Pfannkuchener
36.  1:40.30 Gnome
37.  1:40.96 Dylan Swarts
38.  1:41.19 BMcCl1
39.  1:42.01 Rollercoasterben 
40.  1:43.36 20luky3
41.  1:43.52 2019ECKE02
42.  1:43.62 CaptainCuber
43.  1:47.97 Bilbo7
44.  1:48.97 PingPongCuber
45.  1:49.42 breadears
46.  1:51.22 Peter Preston
47.  1:52.85 Grzegorz Chudzik
48.  1:52.87 Imran Rahman
49.  1:55.09 Carter Cubes
50.  1:55.98 NintendoCuber
51.  1:57.44 lumes2121
52.  1:58.07 LittleLumos
53.  2:01.48 thatkid
54.  2:02.08 sockman
55.  2:06.61 Hjerpower
56.  2:07.93 FLS99
57.  2:12.30 Lewis
58.  2:17.24 One Wheel
59.  2:21.45 Kacper Jędrzejuk
60.  2:23.30 Rubika-37-021204
61.  2:23.44 Jrg
62.  2:26.65 revaldoah
63.  2:28.48 Mike Hughey
64.  2:32.50 Li Xiang
65.  2:35.37 Der Der
66.  2:47.01 Jacck
67.  2:58.33 sporteisvogel
68.  3:01.54 KP-20359
69.  3:07.60 David Reid
70.  3:19.15 myoder
71.  3:23.34 LukasCubes
72.  3:55.98 MatsBergsten


*6x6x6*(38)
1.  1:43.94 Dream Cubing
2.  1:49.62 ichcubegerne
3.  1:59.03 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  1:59.19 FaLoL
5.  2:01.60 OriginalUsername
6.  2:08.85 Hargun02
7.  2:12.95 Keroma12
8.  2:13.20 mrsniffles01
9.  2:18.45 Torch
10.  2:19.74 sigalig
11.  2:20.40 João Vinicius
12.  2:23.54 nevinscph
13.  2:30.26 BradenTheMagician
14.  2:33.92 xyzzy
15.  2:35.11 drpfisherman
16.  2:42.65 Raymos Castillo
17.  2:49.84 Liam Wadek
18.  2:50.53 MattP98
19.  3:00.38 sean_cut4
20.  3:02.68 Pfannkuchener
21.  3:07.97 Gnome
22.  3:11.13 VJW
23.  3:13.55 Peter Preston
24.  3:33.82 2019ECKE02
25.  3:35.78 PingPongCuber
26.  3:41.77 One Wheel
27.  3:51.26 FLS99
28.  4:22.08 Jrg
29.  4:29.22 Lewis
30.  4:31.63 lumes2121
31.  4:48.12 Rubika-37-021204
32.  5:01.89 filmip
33.  5:03.64 sporteisvogel
34.  5:37.10 David Reid
35.  5:46.35 KP-20359
36.  DNF Ty Y.
36.  DNF Li Xiang
36.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(27)
1.  2:26.92 Dream Cubing
2.  2:45.62 ichcubegerne
3.  3:05.07 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  3:16.31 Torch
5.  3:18.66 Hargun02
6.  3:34.39 nevinscph
7.  3:35.19 Keroma12
8.  3:35.58 vishwasankarcubing
9.  3:46.36 drpfisherman
10.  3:51.65 sigalig
11.  3:57.86 Liam Wadek
12.  4:13.01 Raymos Castillo
13.  4:26.64 Dylan Swarts
14.  4:37.45 Pfannkuchener
15.  4:49.26 sean_cut4
16.  4:59.87 Peter Preston
17.  5:41.78 PingPongCuber
18.  5:47.86 FLS99
19.  5:56.77 One Wheel
20.  6:40.46 2019ECKE02
21.  6:40.64 Jrg
22.  6:54.94 Rubika-37-021204
23.  7:57.86 thomas.sch
24.  8:02.29 sporteisvogel
25.  8:55.56 David Reid
26.  DNF Li Xiang
26.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(40)
1.  3.36 asacuber
2.  3.84 Legomanz
3.  4.96 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  7.68 OriginalUsername
5.  9.43 sean_cut4
6.  10.85 Ty Y.
7.  11.38 123tacocat321
8.  11.39 ichcubegerne
9.  12.01 Christopher Fandrich
10.  12.08 sigalig
11.  12.69 G2013
12.  15.04 fun at the joy
13.  15.10 JChambers13
14.  19.07 Torch
15.  19.65 abunickabhi
16.  24.05 Mike Hughey
17.  24.41 nevinscph
18.  24.93 jaysammey777
19.  26.12 Boris McCoy
20.  26.74 2019ECKE02
21.  27.48 MattP98
22.  28.45 tranl1050
23.  28.80 FLS99
24.  32.38 PCCuber
25.  32.99 Delta Phi
26.  36.19 MatsBergsten
27.  37.42 midnightcuberx
28.  40.56 LittleLumos
29.  40.99 Raymos Castillo
30.  45.10 xtreme cuber2007
31.  45.36 PingPongCuber
32.  1:01.19 DNF_Cuber
33.  1:04.85 Jacck
34.  1:06.39 Pfannkuchener
35.  1:11.35 drpfisherman
36.  1:36.37 Rubika-37-021204
37.  1:36.59 Der Der
38.  1:48.17 David Reid
39.  3:05.22 Lumej
40.  DNF BradenTheMagician


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(37)
1.  22.16 sigalig
2.  22.57 G2013
3.  38.65 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  44.91 abunickabhi
5.  49.47 Bilbo7
6.  49.93 MattP98
7.  51.27 JChambers13
8.  52.79 Dylan Swarts
9.  55.29 openseas
10.  58.87 revaldoah
11.  1:08.98 fun at the joy
12.  1:10.28 Torch
13.  1:19.55 2019ECKE02
14.  1:25.22 thatkid
15.  1:34.20 nevinscph
16.  1:36.96 FLS99
17.  1:39.64 LittleLumos
18.  1:39.70 tranl1050
19.  1:46.90 MatsBergsten
20.  1:49.04 ichcubegerne
21.  2:06.68 Habsen
22.  2:20.46 PingPongCuber
23.  2:20.92 filmip
24.  2:32.58 Pfannkuchener
25.  2:45.70 Jacck
26.  3:31.93 anna4f
27.  4:05.59 PCCuber
28.  6:10.95 drpfisherman
29.  8:25.69 midnightcuberx
30.  9:16.35 David Reid
31.  DNF Micah Morrison
31.  DNF Liam Wadek
31.  DNF ican97
31.  DNF Delta Phi
31.  DNF Raymos Castillo
31.  DNF VJW
31.  DNF Rubika-37-021204


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(15)
1.  1:57.09 sigalig
2.  3:15.40 Bilbo7
3.  4:24.31 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  5:35.02 LittleLumos
5.  6:43.67 2019ECKE02
6.  7:00.38 thatkid
7.  7:21.28 MatsBergsten
8.  11:42.22 PingPongCuber
9.  11:51.93 Jacck
10.  12:08.04 Pfannkuchener
11.  16:34.12 Kurukuru
12.  DNF MattP98
12.  DNF PCCuber
12.  DNF Keroma12
12.  DNF abunickabhi


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(11)
1.  3:33.10 sigalig
2.  10:48.89 nevinscph
3.  19:51.30 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  20:24.16 Jacck
5.  DNF PingPongCuber
5.  DNF thatkid
5.  DNF Takafumi Sakakibara
5.  DNF Bilbo7
5.  DNF 2019ECKE02
5.  DNF Pfannkuchener
5.  DNF abunickabhi


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  24:34.66 nevinscph
2.  40:28.04 MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF sigalig
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF nevinscph

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(17)
1.  12/12 43:20 nevinscph
2.  7/8 41:48 MatsBergsten
3.  9/12 52:21 2019ECKE02


Spoiler



4.  5/6 30:20 Pfannkuchener
5.  3/3 3:21 Keroma12
6.  3/3 6:55 JChambers13
7.  3/3 17:10 PingPongCuber
8.  8/13 59:04 Habsen
9.  2/2 11:17 PCCuber
10.  3/4 16:43 Jacck
11.  0/64 8:51 sigalig
11.  1/2 3:06 abunickabhi
11.  1/3 6:53 Micah Morrison
11.  0/2 10:47 Raymos Castillo
11.  0/2 19:12 midnightcuberx
11.  0/2 13:42 Liam Wadek
11.  5/12 57:26 Kurukuru


*3x3x3 one-handed*(93)
1.  10.75 Luke Garrett
2.  10.95 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
3.  13.08 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  13.21 BrianJ
5.  13.90 Dream Cubing
6.  15.26 Charles Jerome
7.  15.46 Micah Morrison
8.  15.57 turtwig
9.  16.21 ichcubegerne
10.  16.35 asacuber
11.  16.40 Hargun02
12.  17.43 midnightcuberx
13.  17.70 G2013
14.  17.72 cuberkid10
15.  17.94 MCuber
16.  18.11 Christopher Fandrich
17.  18.27 sean_cut4
18.  18.66 Daniel Mullen
19.  19.25 BradenTheMagician
20.  19.31 JChambers13
21.  19.40 DGCubes
22.  19.65 DhruvA
23.  19.83 nico_german_cuber
24.  20.41 NarenRameshB
25.  20.46 Ty Y.
26.  20.59 FaLoL
27.  20.86 KrokosB
28.  20.99 abunickabhi
29.  21.25 sigalig
30.  21.33 Logan2017DAYR01
31.  21.67 Torch
32.  22.62 xyzzy
33.  23.17 drpfisherman
34.  23.24 ican97
35.  23.76 Hjerpower
36.  23.87 tranl1050
37.  24.04 abhijat
38.  24.63 Grzegorz Chudzik
39.  24.85 Liam Wadek
40.  25.10 VJW
41.  25.68 Boris McCoy
42.  25.77 PingPongCuber
43.  25.80 wearephamily1719
44.  25.90 MattP98
45.  26.35 Dylan Swarts
46.  26.54 DNF_Cuber
47.  27.04 trangium
48.  27.44 2019ECKE02
49.  27.88 VIBE_ZT
50.  28.05 Triangles_are_cubers
51.  28.62 BMcCl1
52.  28.89 ImmolatedMarmoset
53.  29.06 revaldoah
54.  29.18 Peter Preston
55.  30.04 Bilbo7
56.  30.27 nevinscph
57.  31.14 lumes2121
58.  31.73 breadears
59.  32.13 Gnome
60.  32.39 RyanSoh
61.  32.52 Pfannkuchener
62.  32.85 jackolas456
63.  32.92 Raymos Castillo
64.  36.28 Josh Costello
65.  37.02 NintendoCuber
66.  39.26 Poketube6681
67.  41.50 LukasCubes
68.  41.53 FLS99
69.  42.74 Kacper Jędrzejuk
70.  42.95 xtreme cuber2007
71.  43.76 LittleLumos
72.  45.54 Mike Hughey
73.  48.40 HippieCuber
74.  48.62 Li Xiang
75.  52.23 David Reid
76.  53.86 BrodoTheDodo.
77.  56.10 sporteisvogel
78.  58.26 Lumej
79.  1:03.66 Jacck
80.  1:04.45 Slwcuber
81.  1:05.32 myoder
82.  1:11.03 CraterCuberYT
83.  1:11.10 Skewb_Cube
84.  1:14.23 Rubika-37-021204
85.  1:14.54 speedycharly
86.  1:14.75 AquaCuber12345
87.  1:15.57 PCCuber
88.  1:17.40 Irish cuber
89.  1:25.58 Travelingyoyokid
90.  1:32.54 thomas.sch
91.  1:33.19 123tacocat321
92.  1:33.99 stefan.s.skesh
93.  2:36.88 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet*(8)
1.  28.55 OriginalUsername
2.  45.35 Torch
3.  1:50.98 Li Xiang


Spoiler



4.  3:12.02 PingPongCuber
5.  4:27.55 FLS99
6.  6:46.88 2019ECKE02
7.  DNF AquaCuber12345
7.  DNF 123tacocat321


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(14)
1.  46.73 ichcubegerne
2.  1:02.29 JChambers13
3.  1:06.36 Hargun02


Spoiler



4.  1:08.23 openseas
5.  1:09.28 FLS99
6.  1:27.24 drpfisherman
7.  1:34.50 Pfannkuchener
8.  1:42.82 Jacck
9.  1:45.32 Liam Wadek
10.  1:58.70 David Reid
11.  2:01.99 Li Xiang
12.  2:11.83 2019ECKE02
13.  2:20.50 PingPongCuber
14.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(13)
1.  37.33 (41, 35, 36) Gnome
2.  44.33 (49, 41, 43) xtreme cuber2007
3.  46.33 (42, 42, 55) sigalig


Spoiler



4.  48.00 (43, 50, 51) stefan.s.skesh
5.  48.33 (57, 47, 41) Raymos Castillo
6.  49.00 (43, 58, 46) PingPongCuber
7.  51.33 (44, 53, 57) myoder
8.  58.00 (67, 52, 55) PCCuber
9.  DNF (32, 29, DNS) jaysammey777
9.  DNF (31, DNS, DNS) Torch
9.  DNF (67, 50, DNS) David Reid
9.  DNF (51, DNS, DNS) Li Xiang
9.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) OriEy


*2-3-4 Relay*(64)
1.  42.36 cuberkid10
2.  44.58 Christopher Fandrich
3.  44.76 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  46.92 OriginalUsername
5.  49.36 BradenTheMagician
6.  52.55 Jonah Jarvis
7.  53.79 Hargun02
8.  54.01 Dream Cubing
9.  54.33 Torch
10.  55.82 sigalig
11.  55.98 MCuber
12.  56.63 Micah Morrison
13.  57.70 Ty Y.
14.  58.64 DGCubes
15.  59.82 sean_cut4
16.  1:00.20 João Vinicius
17.  1:00.23 ichcubegerne
18.  1:02.80 abhijat
19.  1:03.61 BMcCl1
20.  1:03.86 Raymos Castillo
21.  1:04.59 Daniel Mullen
22.  1:04.67 Liam Wadek
23.  1:06.85 nico_german_cuber
24.  1:07.23 tranl1050
25.  1:08.21 nevinscph
26.  1:10.91 abunickabhi
27.  1:13.45 Carter Cubes
28.  1:14.41 2019ECKE02
29.  1:14.94 lumes2121
30.  1:17.53 Grzegorz Chudzik
31.  1:18.30 midnightcuberx
32.  1:20.77 vilkkuti25
33.  1:21.28 Connor Cubes
34.  1:21.76 drpfisherman
35.  1:22.00 Peter Preston
36.  1:23.13 breadears
37.  1:27.88 LittleLumos
38.  1:29.59 NintendoCuber
39.  1:29.97 PingPongCuber
40.  1:30.21 FLS99
41.  1:31.07 CaptainCuber
42.  1:31.11 OriEy
43.  1:32.94 Jrg
44.  1:36.26 Der Der
45.  1:37.31 Pfannkuchener
46.  1:45.13 Li Xiang
47.  1:48.50 Kacper Jędrzejuk
48.  1:58.27 Poketube6681
49.  2:03.03 Lewis
50.  2:03.26 HippieCuber
51.  2:08.93 myoder
52.  2:12.44 AquaCuber12345
53.  2:14.08 LukasCubes
54.  2:15.38 123tacocat321
55.  2:15.39 David Reid
56.  2:23.86 xtreme cuber2007
57.  2:31.60 sporteisvogel
58.  2:31.92 Rubika-37-021204
59.  2:45.59 anna4f
60.  3:01.85 PCCuber
61.  3:03.28 Lumej
62.  3:14.31 Jacck
63.  3:19.67 MatsBergsten
64.  3:35.78 Cuber.1.2.3


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(47)
1.  1:48.26 Dream Cubing
2.  1:50.94 OriginalUsername
3.  1:52.80 Hargun02


Spoiler



4.  1:55.02 Micah Morrison
5.  2:00.34 ichcubegerne
6.  2:02.87 Torch
7.  2:13.43 Jonah Jarvis
8.  2:19.25 Christopher Fandrich
9.  2:19.49 sigalig
10.  2:21.76 Liam Wadek
11.  2:21.86 BradenTheMagician
12.  2:25.90 DGCubes
13.  2:25.93 sean_cut4
14.  2:31.84 drpfisherman
15.  2:32.35 João Vinicius
16.  2:32.45 abunickabhi
17.  2:34.78 nevinscph
18.  2:37.59 Raymos Castillo
19.  2:39.31 BMcCl1
20.  2:51.78 Pfannkuchener
21.  2:52.48 breadears
22.  2:55.03 nico_german_cuber
23.  2:57.26 tranl1050
24.  2:59.01 CaptainCuber
25.  3:00.42 2019ECKE02
26.  3:05.47 Carter Cubes
27.  3:07.66 Peter Preston
28.  3:09.60 PingPongCuber
29.  3:22.85 OriEy
30.  3:26.78 LittleLumos
31.  3:30.71 lumes2121
32.  3:41.82 NintendoCuber
33.  3:52.45 FLS99
34.  3:56.21 Lewis
35.  4:21.61 Jrg
36.  4:23.50 Der Der
37.  4:29.66 Kacper Jędrzejuk
38.  4:42.52 HippieCuber
39.  5:12.46 Rubika-37-021204
40.  5:18.22 David Reid
41.  5:38.96 Li Xiang
42.  5:39.25 sporteisvogel
43.  5:50.42 LukasCubes
44.  5:52.96 myoder
45.  6:01.58 Jacck
46.  7:00.82 MatsBergsten
47.  8:37.14 Poketube6681


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(23)
1.  4:06.26 ichcubegerne
2.  4:14.09 Hargun02
3.  4:37.66 Torch


Spoiler



4.  4:51.32 sigalig
5.  4:59.58 nevinscph
6.  5:07.60 Liam Wadek
7.  5:12.67 Raymos Castillo
8.  5:25.21 João Vinicius
9.  5:27.44 drpfisherman
10.  6:27.36 Peter Preston
11.  6:41.94 Pfannkuchener
12.  7:06.45 FLS99
13.  7:34.55 PingPongCuber
14.  8:47.66 Jrg
15.  9:06.64 Lewis
16.  10:04.80 sporteisvogel
17.  10:18.63 Jacck
18.  10:19.16 Li Xiang
19.  10:41.10 Kacper Jędrzejuk
20.  10:51.10 Rubika-37-021204
21.  12:18.49 myoder
22.  12:26.05 David Reid
23.  17:55.47 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(19)
1.  7:22.23 ichcubegerne
2.  7:22.36 Hargun02
3.  7:35.35 Torch


Spoiler



4.  8:18.96 nevinscph
5.  8:26.67 João Vinicius
6.  8:36.75 sigalig
7.  8:45.19 drpfisherman
8.  9:42.37 Liam Wadek
9.  9:50.41 Raymos Castillo
10.  10:11.88 sean_cut4
11.  11:14.07 Pfannkuchener
12.  12:55.67 PingPongCuber
13.  15:38.35 Li Xiang
14.  16:37.60 Jrg
15.  18:39.73 Rubika-37-021204
16.  19:24.74 sporteisvogel
17.  20:31.76 David Reid
18.  28:05.29 MatsBergsten
19.  DNF Peter Preston


*Clock*(55)
1.  3.96 JChambers13
2.  4.53 Jaime CG
3.  4.60 TipsterTrickster 


Spoiler



4.  4.83 Liam Wadek
5.  4.97 jaysammey777
6.  5.79 vishwasankarcubing
7.  5.87 Findnf
8.  6.09 MattP98
9.  6.32 Daniel Mullen
10.  6.81 Charles Jerome
11.  6.91 ImmolatedMarmoset
12.  7.31 50ph14
13.  7.41 BradenTheMagician
14.  8.39 Micah Morrison
15.  8.50 Gregsimo84
16.  8.64 Li Xiang
17.  8.68 Luke Garrett
18.  8.75 mrsniffles01
19.  9.08 drpfisherman
20.  9.15 OriginalUsername
21.  9.65 fun at the joy
22.  10.21 Boris McCoy
23.  10.25 Raymos Castillo
24.  10.30 Hjerpower
25.  10.72 Kacper Jędrzejuk
26.  10.82 Torch
27.  10.88 sean_cut4
28.  11.10 sigalig
29.  11.18 Triangles_are_cubers
30.  11.45 ichcubegerne
31.  11.55 Grzegorz Chudzik
32.  11.65 2019ECKE02
33.  11.90 PingPongCuber
34.  12.73 CraterCuberYT
35.  13.73 Peter Preston
36.  13.89 FLS99
37.  13.95 Hargun02
38.  15.06 DNF_Cuber
39.  15.24 GT8590
40.  16.93 OriEy
41.  17.90 lumes2121
42.  17.95 nevinscph
43.  18.34 Jacck
44.  19.11 Ty Y.
45.  22.83 FlatMars
46.  23.34 feli.cubes
47.  24.46 Pfannkuchener
48.  24.90 thomas.sch
49.  25.21 Poketube6681
50.  26.38 David Reid
51.  34.35 sporteisvogel
52.  45.53 MatsBergsten
53.  DNF Brendyn Dunagan
53.  DNF wearephamily1719
53.  DNF Rubika-37-021204


*Megaminx*(42)
1.  45.22 JChambers13
2.  47.19 Hargun02
3.  50.97 KrokosB


Spoiler



4.  56.01 MCuber
5.  56.81 OriginalUsername
6.  57.28 Luke Garrett
7.  1:02.68 abty15
8.  1:04.02 DGCubes
9.  1:08.75 ichcubegerne
10.  1:09.49 Raymos Castillo
11.  1:09.99 BradenTheMagician
12.  1:15.40 Torch
13.  1:17.93 Liam Wadek
14.  1:18.53 sean_cut4
15.  1:21.25 Boris McCoy
16.  1:24.39 50ph14
17.  1:24.98 Triangles_are_cubers
18.  1:27.96 sigalig
19.  1:30.15 MattP98
20.  1:31.45 PingPongCuber
21.  1:34.51 FlatMars
22.  1:34.78 VJW
23.  1:36.79 drpfisherman
24.  1:37.76 midnightcuberx
25.  1:44.22 2019ECKE02
26.  1:46.67 jake.levine
27.  1:48.07 Peter Preston
28.  1:49.52 nevinscph
29.  1:53.47 Bilbo7
30.  1:57.20 Kacper Jędrzejuk
31.  1:58.66 breadears
32.  2:00.85 Pfannkuchener
33.  2:04.91 Lewis
34.  2:10.62 DNF_Cuber
35.  2:15.46 FLS99
36.  2:33.49 One Wheel
37.  2:42.08 Li Xiang
38.  3:02.82 David Reid
39.  3:31.61 sporteisvogel
40.  4:36.88 Rubika-37-021204
41.  10:39.02 MatsBergsten
42.  DNF CraterCuberYT


*Pyraminx*(84)
1.  2.23 Ghost Cuber 
2.  2.62 50ph14
3.  2.89 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  3.09 Charles Jerome
5.  3.15 Logan2017DAYR01
6.  3.22 OriginalUsername
7.  3.35 Grzegorz Chudzik
8.  3.36 Boris McCoy
9.  3.39 riz3ndrr 
10.  3.57 oliver sherlock
11.  3.71 Daniel Mullen
12.  4.04 Luke Garrett
13.  4.22 Christopher Fandrich
14.  4.28 Liam Wadek
15.  4.49 BradenTheMagician
16.  4.58 MCuber
17.  4.64 VIBE_ZT
18.  4.66 JChambers13
19.  4.67 asacuber
20.  4.68 Torch
21.  4.90 NathanaelCubes
22.  4.94 Micah Morrison
23.  4.97 KardTrickKid_YT
24.  5.18 Kacper Jędrzejuk
25.  5.27 NintendoCuber
26.  5.28 Jaime CG
27.  5.68 CaptainCuber
28.  5.98 Lewis
29.  6.01 ichcubegerne
30.  6.11 sockman
31.  6.23 Triangles_are_cubers
32.  6.27 Hargun02
33.  6.33 Raymos Castillo
34.  6.56 MattP98
35.  6.71 Ty Y.
36.  6.99 sigalig
37.  7.06 Li Xiang
38.  7.18 abunickabhi
39.  7.46 sean_cut4
40.  7.69 Peter Preston
41.  7.75 nico_german_cuber
41.  7.75 FlatMars
43.  7.96 OriEy
44.  7.98 PingPongCuber
45.  8.00 lumes2121
46.  8.40 2019ECKE02
47.  8.55 midnightcuberx
48.  8.65 FLS99
49.  8.74 Mike Hughey
50.  9.45 drpfisherman
51.  9.55 Connor Cubes
52.  9.65 CraterCuberYT
53.  9.68 N speedsolving
54.  10.40 vilkkuti25
55.  10.50 sporteisvogel
56.  11.00 BerSerKer
57.  11.59 Rubika-37-021204
58.  11.80 anna4f
59.  11.95 HippieCuber
60.  12.15 David Reid
61.  12.23 DNF_Cuber
62.  12.59 Pfannkuchener
63.  13.02 thomas.sch
64.  13.11 BrodoTheDodo.
65.  13.52 xtreme cuber2007
66.  13.67 AquaCuber12345
67.  13.85 Jacck
68.  14.20 nevinscph
69.  14.43 Slwcuber
70.  15.25 123tacocat321
71.  16.43 Akram Hayajneh
72.  17.02 Poketube6681
72.  17.02 Kano
74.  17.21 speedycharly
75.  17.50 U_Turn_Cuber
76.  17.64 David the cubing god
77.  18.10 stefan.s.skesh
78.  19.68 GT8590
79.  19.77 MarkA64
80.  20.74 Travelingyoyokid
81.  21.23 PCCuber
82.  31.57 MatsBergsten
83.  DNF bennettstouder
83.  DNF Cuber_Chris


*Square-1*(54)
1.  7.06 Christopher Fandrich
2.  8.16 mrsniffles01
3.  9.06 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  9.27 oliver sherlock
5.  9.64 2019ECKE02
6.  10.12 Micah Morrison
7.  10.15 Charles Jerome
8.  10.41 BrianJ
9.  11.70 BradenTheMagician
10.  12.17 Boris McCoy
11.  13.25 KardTrickKid_YT
12.  13.81 Rollercoasterben 
13.  13.83 OriginalUsername
14.  13.99 20luky3
15.  14.19 NathanaelCubes
16.  14.72 ichcubegerne
17.  14.88 JChambers13
18.  15.01 Luke Garrett
19.  15.37 NintendoCuber
20.  15.73 Peter Preston
21.  15.84 50ph14
22.  16.83 sigalig
23.  16.85 Logan2017DAYR01
24.  17.25 MCuber
25.  18.44 maciospy
26.  18.87 Ty Y.
27.  19.06 MattP98
28.  19.86 DGCubes
29.  21.68 Torch
30.  23.25 Hargun02
31.  24.11 PingPongCuber
32.  24.93 sean_cut4
33.  25.10 Kacper Jędrzejuk
34.  25.69 Liam Wadek
35.  27.14 VJW
36.  29.85 bennettstouder
37.  30.70 DNF_Cuber
38.  31.07 Raymos Castillo
39.  31.84 FlatMars
40.  34.34 drpfisherman
41.  41.33 Mike Hughey
42.  48.68 Li Xiang
43.  50.69 sporteisvogel
44.  52.38 Pfannkuchener
45.  53.21 nevinscph
46.  59.70 CaptainCuber
47.  1:00.54 FLS99
48.  1:14.81 feli.cubes
49.  1:15.60 Jacck
50.  1:20.69 David Reid
51.  1:20.77 CraterCuberYT
52.  1:54.92 PCCuber
53.  3:23.43 MatsBergsten
54.  3:27.77 Rubika-37-021204


*Skewb*(82)
1.  1.91 riz3ndrr 
2.  2.68 Charles Jerome
3.  2.82 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  2.85 Jaime CG
5.  2.90 BrianJ
6.  2.99 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  3.10 asacuber
8.  3.14 Rubadcar
9.  3.31 OriginalUsername
10.  3.47 sean_cut4
11.  3.52 DhruvA
12.  3.80 Kacper Jędrzejuk
13.  3.97 Hargun02
14.  4.04 oliver sherlock
15.  4.09 ichcubegerne
16.  4.10 Luke Garrett
17.  4.17 JChambers13
18.  4.32 VIBE_ZT
19.  4.40 Grzegorz Chudzik
20.  4.49 DGCubes
21.  4.57 BradenTheMagician
22.  4.64 midnightcuberx
23.  4.66 MCuber
24.  4.73 MattP98
25.  4.75 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
26.  4.79 Ty Y.
27.  4.89 Boris McCoy
28.  4.93 tigermaxi
28.  4.93 KardTrickKid_YT
30.  4.98 Liam Wadek
30.  4.98 50ph14
32.  5.22 mrsniffles01
33.  5.28 wearephamily1719
34.  5.37 Ghost Cuber 
35.  5.57 Hjerpower
36.  5.84 Logan2017DAYR01
37.  6.12 Raymos Castillo
38.  6.55 lumes2121
39.  6.70 Karthik swaminathan
40.  6.84 Peter Preston
41.  6.87 Li Xiang
42.  6.89 Torch
43.  7.11 NintendoCuber
44.  7.22 abty15
45.  7.34 drpfisherman
46.  7.40 Micah Morrison
47.  7.46 Daniel Mullen
48.  7.62 Triangles_are_cubers
49.  7.90 2019ECKE02
50.  8.96 sockman
51.  9.13 OriEy
52.  9.27 Poketube6681
53.  9.84 abunickabhi
54.  9.99 sigalig
55.  11.09 DNF_Cuber
56.  11.19 Lewis
57.  11.22 PingPongCuber
58.  11.59 vilkkuti25
59.  11.64 CraterCuberYT
60.  11.71 FLS99
61.  11.87 FlatMars
62.  12.19 123tacocat321
63.  12.60 Irish cuber
64.  12.65 CaptainCuber
65.  13.51 Pfannkuchener
66.  15.34 David Reid
67.  15.38 White KB
68.  15.78 Mike Hughey
69.  16.60 nevinscph
70.  17.81 Jacck
71.  18.24 AquaCuber12345
72.  18.43 Rubika-37-021204
73.  19.93 LukasCubes
74.  19.98 VJW
75.  20.06 Travelingyoyokid
76.  21.74 sporteisvogel
77.  22.82 HippieCuber
78.  22.91 BrodoTheDodo.
79.  25.17 Kano
80.  27.42 U_Turn_Cuber
81.  33.38 MatsBergsten
82.  34.55 PCCuber


*Kilominx*(25)
1.  21.29 jaysammey777
2.  24.92 DGCubes
3.  30.01 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  31.33 ichcubegerne
5.  34.36 JChambers13
6.  36.63 drpfisherman
7.  36.77 Hargun02
8.  37.00 Torch
9.  37.57 sean_cut4
10.  41.93 Raymos Castillo
11.  43.24 Kacper Jędrzejuk
12.  48.32 abunickabhi
13.  52.47 Lewis
14.  56.70 PingPongCuber
15.  1:01.73 Peter Preston
16.  1:01.96 Mike Hughey
17.  1:08.50 2019ECKE02
18.  1:12.19 sigalig
19.  1:14.07 FLS99
20.  1:16.83 Pfannkuchener
21.  1:18.53 David Reid
22.  2:26.59 MatsBergsten
23.  2:39.77 Rubika-37-021204
24.  3:26.72 sporteisvogel
25.  DNF Ty Y.


*Mini Guildford*(18)
1.  3:33.10 OriginalUsername
2.  4:05.77 ichcubegerne
3.  4:08.48 JChambers13


Spoiler



4.  4:23.30 Hargun02
5.  4:58.33 sean_cut4
6.  5:21.20 Raymos Castillo
7.  6:36.81 Peter Preston
8.  6:45.49 drpfisherman
9.  6:51.79 PingPongCuber
10.  7:50.15 Kacper Jędrzejuk
11.  8:03.77 FLS99
12.  8:08.93 Pfannkuchener
13.  9:08.19 Li Xiang
14.  9:09.67 oliverpallo
15.  12:11.65 David Reid
16.  12:19.33 sporteisvogel
17.  13:20.00 Jacck
18.  26:29.32 MatsBergsten


*Redi Cube*(19)
1.  9.70 DGCubes
1.  9.70 BMcCl1
3.  11.89 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  13.99 Hjerpower
5.  14.43 OriginalUsername
6.  18.71 Raymos Castillo
7.  18.75 BradenTheMagician
8.  18.85 drpfisherman
9.  19.66 JChambers13
10.  22.09 2019ECKE02
11.  23.34 PingPongCuber
12.  28.14 David Reid
13.  31.63 Mike Hughey
14.  32.52 Rubika-37-021204
15.  36.06 U_Turn_Cuber
16.  41.55 FLS99
17.  48.37 Jacck
18.  1:07.48 sporteisvogel
19.  1:22.40 Kano


*Master Pyraminx*(16)
1.  24.63 DGCubes
2.  32.11 Daniel Mullen
3.  37.28 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  46.04 abunickabhi
5.  48.26 drpfisherman
6.  50.52 BradenTheMagician
7.  52.95 Peter Preston
8.  53.23 Mike Hughey
9.  57.83 Raymos Castillo
10.  1:05.94 PingPongCuber
11.  1:12.91 Jacck
12.  1:14.82 FLS99
13.  1:36.29 One Wheel
14.  1:43.89 sporteisvogel
15.  1:48.81 Rubika-37-021204
16.  3:02.63 U_Turn_Cuber


*15 Puzzle*(14)
1.  10.39 gottagitgud
2.  16.86 BradenTheMagician
3.  17.98 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  22.06 Hargun02
5.  23.17 PingPongCuber
6.  26.50 Li Xiang
7.  29.21 drpfisherman
8.  30.81 FLS99
9.  34.52 sporteisvogel
10.  36.01 Pfannkuchener
11.  40.46 abunickabhi
12.  42.60 MatsBergsten
13.  1:07.15 David Reid
14.  3:45.23 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(9)
1.  57.70 sigalig
2.  60.02 PingPongCuber
3.  63.04 Raymos Castillo


Spoiler



4.  64.03 David Reid
5.  DNF xtreme cuber2007
5.  DNF Li Xiang
5.  DNF 2019ECKE02
5.  DNF stefan.s.skesh
5.  DNF myoder


*Mirror Blocks*(18)
1.  19.24 BradenTheMagician
2.  23.50 ichcubegerne
3.  33.77 MattP98


Spoiler



4.  58.25 Raymos Castillo
5.  1:03.09 FLS99
6.  1:03.98 Lewis
7.  1:11.04 Pfannkuchener
8.  1:20.27 drpfisherman
9.  1:27.67 Hjerpower
10.  1:46.15 David Reid
11.  1:46.90 thomas.sch
12.  1:52.01 R0#@N107
13.  1:57.37 Slwcuber
14.  2:07.65 PingPongCuber
15.  2:50.48 Rubika-37-021204
16.  3:24.98 Lumej
17.  4:50.39 Jacck
18.  6:32.26 sporteisvogel


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  3:05.85 Gnome
2.  4:57.08 drpfisherman
3.  9:20.47 David Reid

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(17)
1.  25.10 cuberkid10
2.  26.35 Charles Jerome
3.  27.81 TipsterTrickster 


Spoiler



4.  29.06 SpeedyOctahedron
5.  30.13 edd_dib
6.  33.87 vishwasankarcubing
7.  48.21 Peter Preston
8.  1:03.31 drpfisherman
9.  1:20.07 Kit Clement
10.  1:48.34 BradenTheMagician
11.  1:54.34 PingPongCuber
12.  2:07.50 kits_
13.  2:58.72 ichcubegerne
14.  3:21.83 Mike Hughey
15.  4:23.08 One Wheel
16.  7:33.34 Jacck
17.  8:08.27 thomas.sch



*Contest results*(211)
1.  1169 OriginalUsername
2.  1159 ichcubegerne
3.  1059 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  1028 sigalig
5.  1026 Hargun02
6.  992 Torch
7.  991 JChambers13
8.  953 sean_cut4
9.  910 Charles Jerome
10.  908 Micah Morrison
11.  901 Liam Wadek
12.  895 Raymos Castillo
13.  853 Christopher Fandrich
14.  846 Luke Garrett
15.  819 drpfisherman
16.  817 DGCubes
17.  798 2019ECKE02
18.  781 PingPongCuber
19.  751 Ty Y.
19.  751 Dream Cubing
21.  738 nevinscph
22.  736 MattP98
23.  733 MCuber
24.  718 BrianJ
25.  704 abunickabhi
26.  648 Daniel Mullen
27.  634 Pfannkuchener
28.  612 Boris McCoy
29.  604 Grzegorz Chudzik
30.  595 FLS99
31.  587 Peter Preston
32.  581 asacuber
33.  580 Kacper Jędrzejuk
34.  563 cuberkid10
35.  548 midnightcuberx
36.  539 Jonah Jarvis
36.  539 João Vinicius
38.  538 tJardigradHe
39.  532 Logan2017DAYR01
40.  507 BMcCl1
41.  505 NathanaelCubes
41.  505 tranl1050
43.  501 Li Xiang
44.  498 lumes2121
44.  498 G2013
46.  493 mrsniffles01
47.  481 jaysammey777
48.  466 abhijat
49.  459 KardTrickKid_YT
50.  458 nico_german_cuber
51.  449 NintendoCuber
52.  448 Legomanz
53.  444 VJW
54.  436 50ph14
55.  433 Triangles_are_cubers
56.  430 DhruvA
57.  422 Hjerpower
58.  414 Dylan Swarts
59.  413 vishwasankarcubing
59.  413 Brendyn Dunagan
61.  412 FaLoL
62.  381 DNF_Cuber
63.  380 Rubadcar
64.  369 Stubbi
65.  368 Bilbo7
66.  365 KrokosB
67.  361 David Reid
68.  359 sockman
68.  359 Imran Rahman
70.  352 wearephamily1719
71.  347 CaptainCuber
72.  346 breadears
73.  343 Lewis
74.  341 Carter Cubes
75.  333 LittleLumos
76.  331 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
77.  325 xyzzy
78.  324 oliver sherlock
79.  322 Gnome
80.  315 xtreme cuber2007
81.  306 Mike Hughey
82.  305 Jacck
83.  299 Connor Cubes
83.  299 20luky3
83.  299 Jaime CG
86.  294 mihnea3000
87.  293 MatsBergsten
88.  292 VIBE_ZT
89.  288 sporteisvogel
90.  282 vilkkuti25
91.  280 Rubika-37-021204
92.  279 fun at the joy
93.  275 CraterCuberYT
93.  275 Poketube6681
95.  264 Heewon Seo
96.  263 Karthik swaminathan
97.  262 Der Der
97.  262 trangium
99.  261 jake.levine
100.  252 turtwig
101.  249 AquaCuber12345
102.  246 bennettstouder
103.  245 HippieCuber
104.  240 thatkid
105.  238 tigermaxi
106.  236 Ghost Cuber 
107.  234 PCCuber
107.  234 Skewb_Cube
109.  226 NarenRameshB
110.  225 Josh Costello
110.  225 Jrg
112.  224 LukasCubes
113.  223 OriEy
114.  221 abty15
114.  221 Fred Lang
116.  202 John Benwell
117.  200 gottagitgud
117.  200 Rollercoasterben 
119.  199 123tacocat321
120.  192 ican97
121.  186 anna4f
122.  185 myoder
123.  182 Kylegadj
124.  177 SpeedyOctahedron
125.  176 One Wheel
126.  173 revaldoah
127.  170 2017LAMB06
128.  168 pjk
129.  166 f96
130.  165 Keenan Johnson
130.  165 ImmolatedMarmoset
132.  162 riz3ndrr 
132.  162 Findnf
134.  159 FishyIshy
134.  159 jackolas456
136.  153 FlatMars
137.  152 Akshat Sehgal
138.  143 RyanSoh
139.  141 cuber135
139.  141 Keroma12
141.  137 Bigmonkey17
142.  135 Slwcuber
143.  134 JLSH
144.  133 Habsen
145.  123 stefan.s.skesh
145.  123 Lumej
147.  122 MarkA64
147.  122 the dnf master
149.  120 RedstoneTim
150.  119 J cubing
150.  119 N speedsolving
152.  118 BrodoTheDodo.
152.  118 ArthropodJim
154.  117 Petri Krzywacki
155.  113 porkyp10
156.  101 somecuber23
157.  98 Gregsimo84
158.  95 Travelingyoyokid
159.  94 speedycharly
160.  91 MichaelV9304
160.  91 Natemophi
162.  88 BerSerKer
163.  87 thomas.sch
164.  81 rubik2005
165.  79 experimentalshells
166.  78 White KB
167.  74 TipsterTrickster 
167.  74 filmip
169.  71 KP-20359
170.  70 Kano
171.  65 U_Turn_Cuber
172.  63 Janice_leslie
173.  59 Kurukuru
173.  59 Akram Hayajneh
175.  57 kilwap147
176.  56 feli.cubes
177.  52 Kathy218
177.  52 openseas
179.  50 DavEz
179.  50 Irish cuber
181.  49 Jonathan James J
181.  49 qwr
183.  46 Kai_Valdez
184.  43 GT8590
185.  42 Cuber.1.2.3
186.  40 joshsailscga
187.  39 aarav1121
188.  34 maciospy
189.  33 CraZZ CFOP
190.  32 KyleTheCuber
191.  31 cuberbutnotacuber
191.  31 lross123
193.  30 hamayu
193.  30 calotret
195.  25 Delta Phi
196.  24 rubikgan123
197.  22 R0#@N107
198.  20 superkitkat106
199.  17 edd_dib
200.  16 Curtis
201.  13 Takafumi Sakakibara
201.  13 Kit Clement
203.  12 A Banana Plays
204.  11 David the cubing god
205.  10 Porcupine01
205.  10 kits_
207.  9 oliverpallo
208.  8 AADITKINGCUBE2021
209.  5 ToasterMonkey
210.  4 LandonIsLSUbound
211.  3 Cuber_Chris


----------



## PCCuber (Feb 9, 2021)

Typing all this down must take an awfully long time.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 9, 2021)

PCCuber said:


> Typing all this down must take an awfully long time.


I think he probably has it set up to where a computer puts the results on a template for him (Take my theory with a grain of salt though)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 9, 2021)

Yes, it is all computer-generated now. Almost entirely automated, but since most of the scrambles now come from TNoodle, but a few come from Javascript or other outside sources, there is a little bit of cutting and pasting involved. It takes me about 5 minutes each week to get a new competition going, and about 20 minutes each week to update and post results and notify winners of the random drawing. So it's not too much work.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 16, 2021)

211 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 140!

That means our winner this week is *Keroma12!* Congratulations!!


----------

